# Vegetables in BARF diet



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Don't know perhaps it has already been posted: 

http://www.barfworld.com/html/barf_diet/barfdiet_specific.shtml


"Broccoli[/color] is one of the most nutrient dense foods. It is dense in vitamin C, beta carotene, folic acid, calcium and fiber." what? Vit C. I posted previously - related to HD in dogs.

"Spinach[/color] contains twice as much iron as most other greens."

"Celery[/color] is rich in calcium, potassium, phosphorus, sodium and iron, as well as vitamins A, B, C."

"Carrot[/color] is the king of the vegetables."

Cayenne Pepper[/color] ???


----------

